# No Toilets Cork to Dublin



## roker (18 Aug 2010)

My daughter and wife are like a lot of women and cannot go long periods before going to the ladies (loo)
They cannot get a bus Cork to Dublin or Dublin airport because the buses have no toilets.
The motorway has no toilets (or petrol stations) between Cork and Dublin. This leaves only the railway to travel.
Why is it the buses do not have toilets for long distances? this is what Wayne Rooney was on about.
We did travel up by car a couple of weeks ago, on the motorway there was a sign for food etc. to turn off to Durrow, after leaving the motorway we saw a sign Durrow 8 km. that’s 16 kilometres return to go to the loo or have a snack. Who decided that this sign should go up on the motorway, or not to have services? Great planning


----------



## Chocks away (18 Aug 2010)

This whole scenario in Ireland is a joke. AFAIK all other European countries have service eateries along the motorways. The guys that plan these things should have their winkies tied with a bit of string for a protracted period after a few cups of tea.


----------



## RMCF (19 Aug 2010)

Another who has found the complete lack of service stations in Ireland baffling.

I do remember some guy on chatting on Matt Cooper one day from a private company who had got a contract to build a certain number of them. Not sure when they will be up and running.

And I'm guessing this being Ireland there won't be enough of them and they will only open from 9am - 5pm !!


----------



## Complainer (19 Aug 2010)

Seems like a bit of a storm in a teacup (peecup?) to me. It looks like Bus Eireann stop on the way for a loo break (see http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055188045). And is it really a huge inconvenience to have to pull off the motorway to a local town/petrol station for a leak and/or a coffee. 

Have mother and daughter considered adjusting their fluid intake? If they don't drink much fluid on the day of the journey, maybe they won't need to pee.

Those motorway service stations are generally soulless places, with lowest common denominator food. I see one being built on the M1, just a few minutes journey away from Drogheda, Bettystown and Swords - seems like a big waste to me.


----------



## Sunny (19 Aug 2010)

Complainer said:


> Those motorway service stations are generally soulless places, with lowest common denominator food. I see one being built on the M1, just a few minutes journey away from Drogheda, Bettystown and Swords - seems like a big waste to me.


 
The location of that one really mystifies me as well.


----------



## Latrade (19 Aug 2010)

Sunny said:


> The location of that one really mystifies me as well.


 
Yeah, it does seem odd that it's so close to having departed a major urban area. There's another going in further up near the north. 

Complainer, not all small towns with services are signed. As the OP pointed out, Durrow was, but it was a pretty big diversion. If you just want a quick pee, you don't want to have to divert 16K just to do so. If you need fuel, it doesn't tell you if it's 1 Km or 10 Km. 

The problem is that I'll travel on them early in the morning to get there early for business. At that time none of the rural towns are open so there is nowhere to stop. I'm sorry, but I'm not entirely sure it's reasonable to stop taking in fluids for 24 hours before hand just to prevent needing a pee. 

People don't want them for fine dining, they want a toilet break and perhaps the chance to get a coffee without having to double back half the way.


----------



## villa 1 (19 Aug 2010)

It's an absolute joke that in 160 miles of motorway there is no motorway service station that will provide a rest stop. Only in IRELAND!! There are two tolls just to relieve you of your money though
Crazy having to drive off the motorway, drive to a village and then go to the loo.


----------



## Yorrick (19 Aug 2010)

And theres a shortage of plastic bags as well because of the levy


----------



## TarfHead (19 Aug 2010)

Sunny said:


> The location of that one really mystifies me as well.


 
+1

I spoke to a former colleague recently who drove from East Cork to Bushmills on one go. They (family of 6) broke their journey in Banbridge, which struck me as not an obvious choice.

Then again, where else ? They were 'picnic'ing.


----------



## tiger (19 Aug 2010)

Yes, motorway service stations are souless, but necessary.
From a safety point of view it's important that people can stop & take breaks if needed.  Also being able to refuel (I know we can start our journey with a full tank).
Yes there are towns along the way, but if you're not familiar with the route you don't know how far they are from the motorway, what services they have or what time they will be open until.

My theory is that "gombeenism" is to blame.  Service stations weren't built because they didn't want to be "taking business away from the local towns".


----------



## Complainer (19 Aug 2010)

Still sounds like much ado about nothing to me. I do the odd bit of driving round Ireland, and always enjoy breaking my journey. If I'm heading to Mayo, I stop at Percy French Hotel in Strokestown for brekkie and a leak (or two). If I'm heading to Clonmel, I stop at the hotel on the far side of Abbeyleix. I find hotels better for offering some healthy options for breakfast rather than just a stodgy fry.

Maybe if the OP had come on the motoring forum and asked for suggestions about good places to stop on the Dublin/Cork route that aren't too far off the motorway, he might have got some great suggestions from the AAM posters.


----------



## Hoagy (19 Aug 2010)

Complainer said:


> Maybe if the OP had come on the motoring forum and asked for suggestions about good places to stop on the Dublin/Cork route that aren't too far off the motorway, he might have got some great suggestions from the AAM posters.


 
Surely "Letting off Steam" is entirely appropriate?


----------



## PetrolHead (19 Aug 2010)

tiger said:


> Yes, motorway service stations are souless, but necessary.
> Also being able to refuel (I know we can start our journey with a full tank).



I think the last of the two petrol stations on the Lower Road in Cork, just after the skew bridge, should put up a big sign...




"Dublin Bound Drivers...

Last chance for fuel before Kildare!!!!!"


----------



## VOR (19 Aug 2010)

We are told to stop, rest and have some coffee if we are tired behind the wheel. 

http://www.rsa.ie/Utility/News/2010/One-in-Ten-drivers-admit-to-falling-asleep-at-the-wheel/

That's of little use if you leave Cork or Limerick at 2am and you're heading to Dundalk. 
Service stations are a necessary evil and I fully expect to see more of them springing up along our motorways.


----------



## terrontress (19 Aug 2010)

Applegreen is the private company that are going to operate these motorway service areas.

Having used the English ones, they are godforsaken money pits to be avoided at all costs. I have been in German ones, maybe ten years ago, and they were very pleasant and reasonably priced.

Well, I suppose the English ones have their uses, which is why I find myself in them when in England, but I try my damnedest not to buy anything.

The worst bit is that shops like WH Smith and Marks and Spencer shouldn't have to charge so much. Surely by price gouging it damages their brand.


----------



## Caveat (19 Aug 2010)

terrontress said:


> The worst bit is that shops like WH Smith and Marks and Spencer shouldn't have to charge so much. Surely by price gouging it damages their brand.


 
Do they really do this? i.e. charge more at service stations than they do in their regular high street outlets?


----------



## Protocol (19 Aug 2010)

tiger said:


> My theory is that "gombeenism" is to blame. Service stations weren't built because they didn't want to be "taking business away from the local towns".


 
Exactly.

And now they are retrospectively building several service stations, at higher cost.  Madness.


----------



## PyritePete (19 Aug 2010)

+1 terrontress, I have used the M & S outlets at motorway services in the UK recently and they are expensive. Not just M & S either.

The Applegreen one in Celbridge, off the N4 is not too bad though ( no connection)


----------



## loukkcat (19 Aug 2010)

All Dublin/ Cork buses, Bus Eireann and Aircoach still stop in Urlingford for 20 mins.


----------



## micmclo (19 Aug 2010)

Limerick to Dublin buses stop in Borris in Ossory

There is a hotel there if you need a break or grab a drink an sandwich, there has a little shop inside. 
I'm not sure what you do at night though


----------



## terrontress (19 Aug 2010)

Caveat said:


> Do they really do this? i.e. charge more at service stations than they do in their regular high street outlets?


 
Yes, quite a bit more. And it is rare to find any of the headline offers you see on the tv in any of the service stations.

Even the bank machines in the service stations charge an extra £2 to let you take your money out.


----------



## Firefly (19 Aug 2010)

I don't think we have the volume on the roads to warrant a private company opening a rest stop 24x7. Any public toilets provided for would be destroyed. It's only 2 to 2 1/2 hour drive between the tunnel and Bewleys on the Naas road...go to the bathroom before you go and make sure the car was fuelled..don't think it's too hard (have done the journey many times with a toddler to boot).


----------



## VOR (19 Aug 2010)

Firefly said:


> It's only 2 to 2 1/2 hour drive between the tunnel and Bewleys on the Naas road...



But the RSA recommend we take a break every 2 hours.



> Our research shows that 7 out of 10 people (67%) are now taking breaks  within two hours of driving, compared with 53% in 2008. This is a very  positive shift in behaviour as research tells us that driver fatigue  could be a contributory factor in as many as 1 in 5 driver deaths in  Ireland and can be as serious as drink driving.



Indeed many cars alert the driver at 2 hour intervals. Surely if the wisdom is that a break every 2 hours is necessary then service stations should be available on M roads for those who travel from Letterkenny, Claremorris, Ennis, Tralee, Bantry etc. etc.

As I said above, I would expect to see more of these service stations to be built in line with road safety standards.


----------



## Sunny (19 Aug 2010)

VOR said:


> As I said above, I would expect to see more of these service stations to be built in line with road safety standards.


 
Not until the NRA gets funding for them and I can't see that happening anytime soon. They have already said it will be 2011/12 before they look at it.


----------



## Firefly (19 Aug 2010)

VOR said:


> But the RSA recommend we take a break every 2 hours.


 
In fairness it's just over the 2 hour mark. There are also "P" locations along the way so you can stop for a short rest - just bring a flask of coffee. I accept that there is still a lack of toilets - detours are available though and agree that distances from the motorway would be helpful.


----------



## circle (19 Aug 2010)

I've noticed a lot of people taking the big 'P' sign literally.


----------



## Mpsox (20 Aug 2010)

Drove the new Cork to Dublin motorway for the first time at the weekend, heading for Abbeyleix, have to admit I was surprised at how far Durrow was from the Durrow exit and the fact that the road "over the hill and down the hollow, all the way to Ballacolla" (my wife tells me it's a local saying) is not the greatest.

Having said that, we always stop at Horse and Jockey, it's less then a minute from the motorway, full hotel and bar there so great for a comfort break and not soulless at all. As for fuel, fill the car before you leave, simple as that


----------



## Firefly (20 Aug 2010)

Mpsox said:


> Having said that, we always stop at Horse and Jockey, it's less then a minute from the motorway, full hotel and bar there so great for a comfort break and not soulless at all.


 
+1 - was always a good stop.


----------



## Deas (20 Aug 2010)

Protocol said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And now they are retrospectively building several service stations, at higher cost. Madness.


 

The funny thing is, it might actually be cheaper to build them now all things considered!


----------



## Sunny (20 Aug 2010)

Of course, the question that should have been asked before now is why would anyone would want to go to Cork?


----------



## cork (20 Aug 2010)

What annoys me about Bus Eireann is that that their online system is so poor - you cannot even purchase tickets on stops bewteen the major cities online in this country.

If you are going from Cork to Dublin - Aircoach provide a better service
Limerick to Dublin - JJ Kavanagh
Cork to Galway - Citylink
Dublin to Galway - Citylink

Another crib -are we still without a transport regulator?


----------



## Sunny (20 Aug 2010)

cork said:


> What annoys me about Bus Eireann is that that their online system is so poor - you cannot even purchase tickets on stops bewteen the major cities online in this country.


 
Yes you can


----------



## snowdrop (20 Aug 2010)

Mpsox said:


> Having said that, we always stop at Horse and Jockey, it's less then a minute from the motorway, full hotel and bar there so great for a comfort break and not soulless at all. As for fuel, fill the car before you leave, simple as that



+1 on horse and jockey hotel, lovely bakery on site too . . .


----------



## TarfHead (20 Aug 2010)

Firefly said:


> In fairness it's just over the 2 hour mark.


 
147 miles Newlands Cross to Dunkettle roundabout. You'd be doing well to maintain a constant 70 all the way. Even the tag lanes on the toll gates require you to slow down.

As already posted, for a drive of that length, is a break necessary ? We drove 4 hours to North East Donegal in July and broke the journey in Aughnacloy. Timewise that was about the half way point. If that trip was 3 hours, I'd say I'd keep going.


----------



## Firefly (20 Aug 2010)

TarfHead said:


> 147 miles Newlands Cross to Dunkettle roundabout. You'd be doing well to maintain a constant 70 all the way. Even the tag lanes on the toll gates require you to slow down.


 
In my earlier post I stated 2 to 2 1/2 hours. The speed limit in 120kph for most of that which is 75mph, so it's still not far off.


----------



## cork (20 Aug 2010)

Sunny said:


> Yes you can




No. Even from certain stops bewteen Cork & Limerick - you cannot buy Bus Tickets online from the Bus Eireann Site.


----------



## Complainer (20 Aug 2010)

cork said:


> No. Even from certain stops bewteen Cork & Limerick - you cannot buy Bus Tickets online from the Bus Eireann Site.


Can you be more specific? I've just tried buying a ticket from Buttevant to Limerick, and I've got as far as the credit card number.

What trips (start/end point) cannot be bought online?


----------



## gipimann (21 Aug 2010)

There was a guy on one of the radio chat shows recently talking about his frustration at not being able to advertise the Midway restaurant area on the M7 & M8 motorways.   It's just off the motorway at Portlaoise, handy for those heading from Cork & Limerick.

Last time I travelled from Limerick I decided to stop off at the Midway.   Food court serving various types of food (not the cheapest, bit like the service areas mentioned earlier), but there were toilets, plenty of parking and it is very close to the motorway exit (think it's no 19 but don't quote me!).

(no connection to anyone in the Midway, just happened to be a customer).


----------



## villa 1 (21 Aug 2010)

Sunny said:


> Of course, the question that should have been asked before now is why would anyone would want to go to Cork?


 To support a proper football team


----------



## salaried (22 Aug 2010)

Thank for saying what I was thinking Roker.Any bus i travelled on in the states had toilet facilities and likewise the bus we travelled on recently from manchester to blackpool had the same.I noticed somebody mentioned fluid intake,try telling that to your 74 year old mother in law who does not travel well,(just hold on for another hour).As far as driving is concerned applegreens have secured the contract to provide the service stations that you might have to use when in need of a very expensive sandwich ,but at least you can use the loo when they get around to actually putting them in place.It might be the cynic in me but I wonder who had their house painted for free for that contract.Retrospective thinking as usual ,not enough cop on to think ahead.On a similiar note we are getting our drainage system replaced ,so our utility room is about to be dug up and then we are retiling the floor,not retiling the floor and then digging up the utility room.No place for me in politics or thr NRA then.


----------



## cork (24 Aug 2010)

Complainer said:


> Can you be more specific? I've just tried buying a ticket from Buttevant to Limerick, and I've got as far as the credit card number.
> 
> What trips (start/end point) cannot be bought online?




As far as I am aware, Patrickwell, Ballyhea and a couple of other stops.

The site seems unable to cope with bus stops bewteen our major cities


----------



## Complainer (24 Aug 2010)

cork said:


> As far as I am aware, Patrickwell, Ballyhea and a couple of other stops.
> 
> The site seems unable to cope with bus stops bewteen our major cities


You're half right and half wrong. Some of the intermediate stops are not available for online purchase. Some are.


----------



## cork (24 Aug 2010)

It is crazy that people on major routes cannot purchase bus tickets online from our state bus company.

Other state websites that need an over haul is the motor tax website - you still cannot transfer a car online


----------

